# ESV Bible Plugins



## jawyman (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of neat plugins from Crossways for those of you using Firefox. Check it out and I hope you all enjoy.

ESV Bible Plugins


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 21, 2009)

i prefer Bible Refalizer it recognizes bible verses and makes them links https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5982 
although i am looking for one that when you hover over the verse it pops up into a smaller window


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 22, 2009)

I just wish PB used reftagger.

RefTagger

AMR


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 22, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I just wish PB used reftagger.
> 
> RefTagger
> 
> AMR



I second that...

that is what i want but as a plug in!!! i don't think they make it.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 22, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish PB used reftagger.
> ...



They do. I don't know what OS you're using but I found this to be an essential part of my toolkit. I haven't tried it since I went to Vista, but it worked great on XP.
InstaVerse by WORDsearch


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 22, 2009)

KJVO  ... it'll do


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2009)

This one is nice(r):

ESV Bible Blog ESV Bible Firefox Ubiquity Command


----------

